
Ask HN: Part Time Code Camps in Boston - pkringdon
I am interested in doing a code camp to potentially transition careers.<p>I live in Boston and work full time here, and I do not plan to quit my job.<p>What are some good options and do you think this will help me accomplish what I’m hoping to?<p>I’m hesitant because coding boot camp feels like the new mid-20s crisis thing to do. I don’t want to be in the company of 20+ ppl who are like “I hear engineers make $xyz, I just need to learn how to do it so I can get a job at xyzStartUp”, or essentially believe $10k-$20k on a code camp will buy them a new career.<p>BACKGROUND:<p>Visual art major at top lib arts school (grad. 2014) working in content strategy at a marketing technology company. I’ve also been doing design work for ~10 years, mostly print&#x2F;identity, but no UI experience.<p>I have completed around 300 freeCodeCamp modules (Basic HTML and CSS, Basic JavaScript) and have familiarity with python as well. I’m fairly comfortable with basic concepts and do a lot of googling to solve specific problems.<p>GOAL:<p>I’m interested in a camp because I would like some structure, project based learning, more advanced, career applicable teaching, and most importantly mentorship from someone with professional experience (I don’t always feel I’m learning principles&#x2F;concepts when I solve a problem with an hour of google searching).<p>I don’t know for sure that I want to be “a developer”, but I do know that technology will likely be part of my career, and can bring ideas to life.<p>I’m hoping to come out of a program with the confidence to apply to product positions (PM, UI&#x2F;UX, Visual Designer) without saying “yeah I have no portfolio of digital projects.”
======
tylery
I'm planning to do this too, and did my own research.

I'm probably going to go with the Launch School
([https://launchschool.com/](https://launchschool.com/)) because of its focus
on giving you the foundational skills to learn any language (after learning
Ruby from them). I may or may not decide to do the Capstone project.

It seems you're only interested in front-end, not full-stack, so I'm not sure
they'd be a fit. But I will say that as a software PM knowing about the back-
end is probably useful.

Just my two cents.

------
testb
This is a bit different, but you could also look into Harvard Extension

